# grouper



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Got the throat out of a 40 lb warsaw we caught this past weekend.
Any suggestions on the best way to cook it?


----------



## Young Guns (Oct 21, 2011)

Lemon pepper, butter, and a hot grill.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Fried. Sooooo good! O*D*W


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey lyin too, let me have it & i will try it and let ya no!! LOL (I would prolly BGE it!)


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I like them deep fried.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

BLACKEN AIN"T BAD :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbsup: :thumbup: :thumbsup:


----------

